
Siri better at responding to medical and personal emergencies, say researchers - electic
http://9to5mac.com/2016/12/28/siri-medical-emergency-personal-crisis
======
jrnichols
I didn't see a link to any source article.

I'd like to see some safety features built into Siri. Example: iPhone knows
you're on a road, traveling at highway speed. Suddenly you're no longer on the
road, and your speed has decreased and you've stopped. the accelerometer
picked up unusual movement. Siri could ask "Are you ok?" a few times and if
there's no verbal response, it could summon help. Onstar already does this,
but I think that more people have iPhones nowadays than Onstar. It could be a
life saver in rural areas or less frequently traveled roads. The person that
was 5 minutes behind you might not even notice that an accident has occurred
and will drive right by.

